# The promise and challenges of e-cigarettes



## Alex (3/10/14)

*




*
*The promise and challenges of e-cigarettes ? the story continues to unfold*

Read more here...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

quite a bit of reading but informative. 
nice find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/14)

Here's a challenge to all dedicated forumites
When @Alex posts a good article like this, read it and try summarise the key points in one or two sentences
Will add huge value for all

Just an idea

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

Silver said:


> Here's a challenge to all dedicated forumites
> When @Alex posts a good article like this, read it and try summarise the key points in one or two sentences
> Will add huge value for all
> 
> Just an idea



awesome idea @Silver 
add the link to the full article and also give the summary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/10/14)

@Alex is a master at finding us the best articles
But he doesnt always have the time to summarise
So if we all help here and there it will contribute greatly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Alex is a master at finding us the best articles
> But he doesnt always have the time to summarise
> So if we all help here and there it will contribute greatly



agreed. @Alex definitely has a knack for finding these great articles. and @Silver suggestions is spot. 
if @Alex agrees of course. would not want to step on any toes...


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

Excellent suggestion @Silver, and fell free to summarize away @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 1


----------

